# How good is Parker?



## JGKoblenz (Jul 19, 2002)

How good is he?

This guy looks like an amazing player. Of course he has to prove himself, but he already played very well last season.

Now he will not have Terry Porter and Antonio Daniels behind him. Will he take the game?

My opinion is that he will be one of the best point guards in the league.

What do you think?


----------



## mmmdk (Jul 16, 2002)

This year will be important for TP. I see an up and down season where he'll show his future All Star talent but he will also struggle at times. That is to be expected from a young PG.

He could be the 2nd coming of KJ, or even better, a Payton with lightning speed!  

Peace, Mike


----------



## JGKoblenz (Jul 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>mmmdk</b>!
> ...a Payton with lightning speed!


That looks promising...

A Payton with lightning speed. Just amazing!!!
:yes: :yes: :yes: :banana: :banana: :banana:


----------



## <<<D>>> (Jul 15, 2002)

Parker is very good, a superb up and coming NBA point. He's just very quick, hard to deffend on the Pick & Rolls and off the drives. I'm sure he'll get his perimeter game going, he showed a nice touch last year and I'm sure he'll be an outside threat. I can see him and Duncan working an efficient 2-Man game next season, along with Manu.......Wow!!!


----------



## JGKoblenz (Jul 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b><<<D>>></b>!
> Parker is very good, a superb up and coming NBA point. He's just very quick, hard to deffend on the Pick & Rolls and off the drives. I'm sure he'll get his perimeter game going, he showed a nice touch last year and I'm sure he'll be an outside threat. I can see him and Duncan working an efficient 2-Man game next season, along with Manu.......Wow!!!


Parker has grown into huge success...look [here]

_"Last season was a learning process," Parker said. "At the end of the year all my progress came in the same moment — the playoffs. Hopefully, I'll carry that over."_ 
_Though Parker proved to be a clutch performer as a rookie, his overall shooting — 41.9 percent from the field, 32.3 percent from the 3-point arc and 67.5 percent from the foul line — obviously needed some work. _


----------



## <<<D>>> (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>JGKoblenz</b>!
> 
> 
> Parker has grown into huge success...look [here]
> ...



Nice find on the article JG.
Parker will only get better from this point forward. I'm tellin ya, he's going to be great and a definite future star for the Spurs, He has T.Dunc in the middle and Manu in the back court, this spells problems for other teams.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

I think over the next 3 years he will prove to be a top 5 pg, much better then Tinsley too.

-Petey


----------



## <<<D>>> (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Petey</b>!
> much better then Tinsley too.
> 
> -Petey



OHH YESS!!! :yes:


----------



## JGKoblenz (Jul 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b><<<D>>></b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I agree. Trouble for us Laker fans too.

Parker and Ginobili brake the image that was created for foreing players. 

Oh! They have TD too. That's scary. I'm not afraid to say that.


----------



## <<<D>>> (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>JGKoblenz</b>!
> 
> 
> I agree. Trouble for us Laker fans too.
> ...





JG...
I'm a Die-Hard Laker fan and they are my all time Personal Fave.
I'll have to admit, the Spurs are looking very, very GOOD!!!
I actually like that team and I'm a big fan of T.Dunc's.
Everyone's talking about the Lakers/Kings Rivalry, when they're completely forgetting about the sleeping Monster down in San Antonio!!  I honestly feel the Spurs are going to be high up there in the Western Conference now and later. I'm starting to really enjoy Parkers play, I was impressed with Manu and My 3rd favorite player is T.Dunc........Ohh Boy!!! But everyone will always have their all time favorite team


----------



## XxMia_9xX (Oct 5, 2002)

hehe i luv u guys  u'r saying all these good things about the spurs. A lot of poeple thinks that the spurs are not a threat to da lakers or the kings, but if they just improve their 4th quarter and like don't get scared or wuteva, they'll be sooo good. all i'm hoping is that they will do so much better than last year. even if they wont win the series at least make the game like reallie good. i luv TD and TP, that 9 on my sn is because of parker and hopefully he'll be an all star player. Manu is really good too. i saw him at the WC and i was like  

i don't think they need Kidd, i think they'll be better off with TP 'cuz TP will be be FA like after '04 season and if they have kidd then they myte not be able to afford TP to stay because other teams myte try and get him. i don't want TP in a jersey other than the spurs. let's say TP becomes a laker, then i myte convert and become a laker fan and actually support LA which i should be doing 'cuz i live in so. cal. i like fisher though, he's one of my fav players


----------



## <<<D>>> (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>XxMia_9xX</b>!
> hehe i luv u guys  u'r saying all these good things about the spurs. A lot of poeple thinks that the spurs are not a threat to da lakers or the kings, but if they just improve their 4th quarter and like don't get scared or wuteva, they'll be sooo good. all i'm hoping is that they will do so much better than last year. even if they wont win the series at least make the game like reallie good. i luv TD and TP, that 9 on my sn is because of parker and hopefully he'll be an all star player. Manu is really good too. i saw him at the WC and i was like
> 
> i don't think they need Kidd, i think they'll be better off with TP 'cuz TP will be be FA like after '04 season and if they have kidd then they myte not be able to afford TP to stay because other teams myte try and get him. i don't want TP in a jersey other than the spurs. let's say TP becomes a laker, then i myte convert and become a laker fan and actually support LA which i should be doing 'cuz i live in so. cal. i like fisher though, he's one of my fav players








Hello Mia nice to hear from you again
I'm glad you've been checking in with us in the Spurs Forum and giving us your insights and opinions, you have mentioned some very good points. It's going to be an exciting season for S.A. They have a variety of role players and young talent, They have a productive bench, the teams foundation is in place. It's just a matter of time for the team to work and function as a complete unit. Manu could be another offensive threat next to T.Dunc and don't be surprised to see him as a starter by mid-season. Last season, Duncan has posted career highs in Points, Mins, Rebounds, Assists and Freethrow%....(Still getting better? and I thought we saw the best of him a few yrs ago......UHH-OHH!!). 

We already know the Spurs will make the playoff's. Their biggest challenge is the Lakers or Kings and they will need to overcome the obstacle of inconsistent play during the late quarters of the games. As a solution - They will need more help on the offensive end, another player must step up to help Duncan down the stretch. The Western Teams already know, who's going to handle the rock during crunch time for the spurs and others need to step up and play big.


I agree with you Mia, they don't need Kidd, but if they have a good shot of landing him...We'll take that opportunity on a any given day. They know they have quality in Parker, he's as stable as they come, especially at his age. It's a development process for TP, I look for him to really improve in his perimeter game in getting his shots down. You never liked the Lakeshow at all?? You must of liked them just a little bit right?? :yes:


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

You know I dig the KJ comparisons but he HAS to start to get more assits. I dig being one of the fastest players, but its no use when you not giving the ball up to your big guys


----------



## <<<D>>> (Jul 15, 2002)

TP is learning and he will get the ball to the big guys. Keep in mind he's young and he knows the team will depend on him to create oppurtunities and open things up for his teammates. He'll be better by this upcoming season.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Judging by last night not as good as Claxton.  

Claxton was amazing.


----------



## Jonathan Watters (Jul 20, 2002)

> You know I dig the KJ comparisons but he HAS to start to get more assits. I dig being one of the fastest players, but its no use when you not giving the ball up to your big guys


You honestly think Parker doesn't get the ball Duncan? What a joke! The Spurs are running an offense that doesn't lead to many assists for anybody. 10 apg or not, Parker is one of the best past-first PG's in the league. Period.


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

i guess i have to add a sober response here,obviously parker didnt play very well against the lakers but besides that i think he is a good not great pg,he doesnt shoot the ball especially well and doesnt have super quickness.i think he could be a mike bibby type but he's not there.i think in crunch time its going to be duncan and ginobili and thats it.


----------



## XxMia_9xX (Oct 5, 2002)

umm parker had a reallie bad nyte, i was very disappointed but i mean it's juzz dat nyte when they played the sixers he had da most points. umm last year during the play offs pop didn't trust him during crunch time and i doubt dat pop will trust manu. Last year's playoff parker average about 16 points a game, and like 4 assist, i'm not dat shure. parker and duncan was da only one who was makin points. i remember when he played against payton, he made circles around him. 

claxton and manu played reallie good.
dunt base any conclusion on the game against the lakers 'cuz obviously dats not how Duncan and Parker plays, but i was still pretty disappointed w/ parker. haha, he at least made 2 points and played like one minute at 4th quarter  if dat helps


----------

